# I need a marijuana anatomy lesson.



## Slartibartfast (Aug 27, 2007)

I am still not entirely clear about identifying pistils and calyxes and observing trichomes.  I may be using the wrong terms for the plant parts.  I do know a female from a male, but is there anywhere on this site that has anatomical pictures of a marijuana plant with circles and arrows for idiots and nubes?

I'd also like to know if trichomes on the pistils turn amber earlier than on the leaves.  My leaves all have lots of crystal clear trichomes with a lone amber one here and there, but the pistil trichomes are 20% amber.  If I squeeze a calyx, no resin comes out.  My first plant in June (first ever) was gooey sticky with resin when I cut it and this one is not yet.  In June, I had no knowledge of all this botanical information, but I still had good weed. AK48.  

I hope to have a trippy high, not a physical high, so I'm guessing 30% amber on the leaves (or pistils?).  But that's just a guess, maybe someone can set me straight on that.

Next season, I hope to be answering these questions for all the nubes going through the learning curve.

I posted this in the indoor forum since it has the most traffic.  I'm growing outdoors in a pot, but I believe my questions are the same either way.

I appreciate all of your patience; I promise not to ask the same questions twice once I get them answered.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

sexing right hurrr


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

int he male picture the one that looks like a little helecopter is a fully open male pollen sack.....before it opens it usually looks like a little STICK WITH A BALL ON THE END...do not mistake it for new growth though......the female looks like a little tear or randrop secured on the  plant stem.....
this is my plant see if u can see its female characteristics


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 27, 2007)

mmmmm, yummy females..


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 27, 2007)

might i add that the last pic in my post is a very early preflower!!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses.  I'll be gone for a couple of days, but hopefully I'll be back soon so I can figure all this out.  Now that I have enough posts, I'll put up some pictures.  She's a beauty.


----------

